# 3 Jaw chuck woes / help needed .



## Ski (Dec 20, 2014)

The cushman chuck that came with my 13" South Bend has a couple cracks in it it. I took a pic of the worst. The runout of this chuck is terrible at .023 as well. I am thinking it was crashed hard at the least. The outer jaw does not touch the work piece as well if it is extended into the chuck past the master jaw. That is a whole other issue. I do not think it is original to this 13" as there are no signs of a hard crash. Maybe a tickle or 2 . It is a 6" chuck but I would like to know what size chuck would be correct to a 13"? I would think a 8" but thought I would check with others before I make a purchase. I have been looking at a Shars 8" that is their version of a true adjust ( I think ) . It is listed as having a TIR of .0006. Chuck is around 400.00 and backplate 85.00. It is also more in my budget range than say a regular Bison chuck which I found at about 550.00 and that is not the true adjust version. A Bison backplate is over 300.00.  Has anyone had any expierience with this Shars chuck ? If I swing a Bison I will not be able to afford their backing plate (D1-4) for sure. I would appreciate any input/ insight anyone can offer on this. Ski


----------



## Smithdoor (Dec 20, 2014)

Time for new chuck

Dave



Ski said:


> The cushman chuck that came with my 13" South Bend has a couple cracks in it it. I took a pic of the worst. The runout of this chuck is terrible at .023 as well. I am thinking it was crashed hard at the least. The outer jaw does not touch the work piece as well if it is extended into the chuck past the master jaw. That is a whole other issue. I do not think it is original to this 13" as there are no signs of a hard crash. Maybe a tickle or 2 . It is a 6" chuck but I would like to know what size chuck would be correct to a 13"? I would think a 8" but thought I would check with others before I make a purchase. I have been looking at a Shars 8" that is their version of a true adjust ( I think ) . It is listed as having a TIR of .0006. Chuck is around 400.00 and backplate 85.00. It is also more in my budget range than say a regular Bison chuck which I found at about 550.00 and that is not the true adjust version. A Bison backplate is over 300.00.  Has anyone had any expierience with this Shars chuck ? If I swing a Bison I will not be able to afford their backing plate (D1-4) for sure. I would appreciate any input/ insight anyone can offer on this. Ski


----------



## darkzero (Dec 20, 2014)

Take a look at the Fuerda/Gator chucks. Still made in China but way better quality than any other China chuck.


----------



## rafe (Dec 20, 2014)

Found an awesome cushman 8 "4 jaw used on ebay a while back- and got a backing plate that was the correct thread turned it to fit and mounted it. It cleaned it up real well  and came in under $200.00 
I am real good at finding such things but it takes patience and insight into who's honest and who's scamming. You can probably find one on E-bay tonight, I have an 8" 3 way on my 14 1/2 SB seems about right ....don't know about a 13


----------



## Bill C. (Dec 20, 2014)

Ski said:


> The cushman chuck that came with my 13" South Bend has a couple cracks in it it. I took a pic of the worst. The runout of this chuck is terrible at .023 as well. I am thinking it was crashed hard at the least. The outer jaw does not touch the work piece as well if it is extended into the chuck past the master jaw. That is a whole other issue. I do not think it is original to this 13" as there are no signs of a hard crash. Maybe a tickle or 2 . It is a 6" chuck but I would like to know what size chuck would be correct to a 13"? I would think a 8" but thought I would check with others before I make a purchase. I have been looking at a Shars 8" that is their version of a true adjust ( I think ) . It is listed as having a TIR of .0006. Chuck is around 400.00 and backplate 85.00. It is also more in my budget range than say a regular Bison chuck which I found at about 550.00 and that is not the true adjust version. A Bison backplate is over 300.00.  Has anyone had any expierience with this Shars chuck ? If I swing a Bison I will not be able to afford their backing plate (D1-4) for sure. I would appreciate any input/ insight anyone can offer on this. Ski




Not sure how they cracked the chuck but for safety and accuracy get another one.


----------



## Smithdoor (Dec 20, 2014)

I agree with safety
Save the back of chuck that has the spindle mount and ebay the jaws as set most time some will buy them for chuck they have. 
I have had good luck with Shars and haft the time good luck with used chucks 

Dave


Bill C. said:


> Not sure how they cracked the chuck but for safety and accuracy get another one.


----------



## astjp2 (Dec 20, 2014)

I would just ebay a chuck from a good manufacturer and then true it up.  Tim


----------



## janvanruth (Dec 21, 2014)

4 jaw maybe?


----------



## Ski (Dec 21, 2014)

janvanruth said:


> 4 jaw maybe?


I have a 4 jaw sot totally without. Like the 3 jaw for most stuff though.


----------

